# GTP eggs hatching



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys well i was excited to wake up to this today, ill put some more pics up once they are out.


----------



## deebo (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice one Ryan. Hope they are all healthy, hungry little buggers!


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2010)

Great stuff Ryan, well done mate! Congratulations!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats greenmad!

i dont care if you love or hate gtp, that would have to be one the most rewarding sites seeing them come out the egg and perching. one day......


----------



## Kurto (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats awesome! How many days to hatch?


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys 
kurto this is day 50


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 11, 2010)

Well done Ryan, congrats!
We should start a "chondro club"


----------



## bredli_python (Oct 11, 2010)

congratz


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats great greenmad some good looking little GTP babies congratulations


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

this is mum and dad.


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 11, 2010)

i have wondered for a while now, when they are born they can be a bit snappy( im not just talking about gtp's but all hatchies ) do some end up attacking other siblings out of defence or can they tell they are siblings and not bite eachother?


----------



## Kurto (Oct 11, 2010)

was mum a red hatchy?


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

Kurto no both parents were yellow, the father was from a mixed colored clutch and the mum was yellow


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 11, 2010)

CONGRATS Ryan


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 11, 2010)

*The mountain man comes good....excellent buddy....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## smeejason (Oct 11, 2010)

Well done buddy..


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> *The mountain man comes good....excellent buddy....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


 
hahahaha thanks guys


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 11, 2010)

great work mate very well done


----------



## j.kcustoms (Oct 11, 2010)

well done mate let me no when i can come get one


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

Heres a update there has only been two more come out of the eggs during the day, the first has been placed in his tub.
The rest are still thinking about making the big move lol.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

And thanks to everyone 
and josh ill swap you one for your green.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 11, 2010)

I love the way they move to the perches - they look adorable all curled up like a big chondro.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Oct 11, 2010)

gratz to the younglings


----------



## dean30bb (Oct 11, 2010)

sweet well done mate


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 11, 2010)

nice


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats, what a welcoming sight!


----------



## James..94 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats greenmad


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 11, 2010)

they look wonderfull


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 11, 2010)

Heres a update again 4 out and some still building up to it.
Also for those who have inquired i will be hanging onto this clutch.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 12, 2010)

Overnight a few more hatched 5 to go out of 14, weights range between 12g-13.8g. The average being 13g.


----------



## shaye (Oct 12, 2010)

Great news mate post some more pics up later when a few more come out 
Wish I had eggs to watch hatch


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats awesome news Ryan..its such a delight seeing those tiny heads pop out...now the fun begins..


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 12, 2010)

Got home to find another 5 out two to go which have there heads out anyways, Im very happy with 14 out of 14, and weights up to 14.5g.

Heres some pics in there new homes.


----------



## deebo (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one ryan....got plenty of pinky mice in the freezer?


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 12, 2010)

very nice ryan congrats mate


----------



## blakehose (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats mate. Beautiful looking little hatchies, well done.


----------



## Kurto (Oct 12, 2010)

Again, thats awesome! I love 'em when there that size!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Oct 12, 2010)

very very cute! congrats


----------



## zulu (Oct 12, 2010)

*re GTP*

Great result mate,14 out of 14,thats sweet!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 12, 2010)

zulu said:


> Great result mate,14 out of 14,thats sweet!



What no twins..lol...You cant get much better then 14-14 well done Ryan,and there parents are stunning..


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks guys im very happy the last 2 have made the climb. I couldnt be happier with the results.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2010)

congrats on your hatchies they look awesome !!


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 12, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> congrats greenmad!
> 
> i dont care if you love or hate gtp, that would have to be one the most rewarding sites seeing them come out the egg and perching. one day......



Congrats Greenmad. Awesome!

Ozzie is it even possible that someone could not love them? :shock:

I hate you guys that have green babies! :lol:


----------



## grimjob (Oct 12, 2010)

nice job greenmad, i hope to see that sight one time in my own house, good job with all the hard work, keep us posted on the progress, cheers grimjob


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments.


Some more pics of them settling in.


----------



## BienePreloved (Oct 12, 2010)

that is an amazing sight 
congradulations!


----------



## norwich (Oct 12, 2010)

congrates ryan you have done well there mate


----------



## grimjob (Oct 12, 2010)

Now comes the hard part, FEEDING TIME!!! Good luck, I hope everything goes well

Grimjob


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks guys

grimjob its not hard, its just when the fun begins lol.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my god, you must be overwhelmed in cuteness!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

Aaaaaah! I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## 1issie (Oct 16, 2010)

Gorgeous little bubs Ryan!!!


----------



## Bushman (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Ryan. Is this your first clutch of greens?

Is the father in the foreground and the mother in the background in the pic that you posted?


----------



## 0-Rockfrog-0 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done and congratulations! Love to see them as yearlings the parents are gorgeous.


----------



## grimjob (Oct 16, 2010)

Ha ha my bad, well make sure you have heaps of fun, good work buddy


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks to all yes the father is the one that has retains a bit of yellow and the mum is the one down the back


----------



## Bushman (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for confirming that Ryan.


----------



## krusty (Oct 16, 2010)

top stuff.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2010)

stunning !
cant wait to see them grow


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 16, 2010)

Great sucess rate love that 3 rd pic


----------



## bkevo (Oct 16, 2010)

great GTP's greenmad


----------



## j.kcustoms (Oct 16, 2010)

All settled in mate ? Hopefully few females this time..


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 16, 2010)

Lol



j.kcustoms said:


> all settled in mate ? Hopefully few females this time..


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 18, 2010)

greenmad very very nice mate 
loved the pics and all the updates...
They r looking very nice...great weight also..would be very happy with that !
How is the feeding going..anyone eating yet...?
What are you keeping the lucky 14 in


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 18, 2010)

they look hot- you lucky ( thingmegig ) ha ha ha 

YOU MUST BE PROUD 

good work 

i am so gelous


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 18, 2010)

hey mate havnt tried feeding yet waiting for the shed i have them in a hatchie rack


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 28, 2010)

Heres an update on the hatchies its starting to look like some are coming into colour change already at least half of the 14 are starting to look this way. I have noticed this for the past month and know its just starting to look more like it. Has anyone else had them do this at such a young age.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 28, 2010)

aww they are so cute i reckon they look awesome as hatches with the bright yellow colour would be awesome if they stayed that way


----------



## lgotje (Dec 28, 2010)

good worm greenmad cant wait to breed my own mate congrats!


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Has anyone seen this before at such a young age


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 29, 2010)

nah mate i havent

they lookt to be turning more of a red than a green though is this correct?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 29, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Has anyone seen this before at such a young age



Ryan, this hatchling was 4 months old and started greening on the head. The next shot was at 5 months of age.
.... and later on.


----------



## rash (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Ryan, looking good! seems early for the colour change, love that peppered look too!

Nice pics too Waterrat!

Ash


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 29, 2010)

They are coming along nicely Ryan,Hows the feeding going with these lot..Generally they start around 6months old,but i have heard of some starting mid way through the 4month..Defiantly see the green coming through the head on that one Michael.At what age was the youngest one yourve had change Michael,also the oldest.Theres something wrong with that one Michael,cant you see that black tail..lol....Top pictures Ryan-Michael..


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 29, 2010)

O yah, the tail is necrotic, it'll probably fall off.

I have an article on ontogenic colour change in the next issue of S&T - should be out very soon.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for that waterrat i just found it interesting, I noticed very slight changes at 2.5 months.
Mark they are all feeding very well.


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 16, 2011)

A update on one of these little guys you can see the difference know.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 21, 2011)

_Looking good, must be the mountain air.....solar 17 [Baden]_


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheers baden i was thinking that also i do live above the clouds the past few weeks lol.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 21, 2011)

Big congrats mate, looking really good. Won't be long and you'll be able to fill the few empty spots in that nice enclosure you just got 

Can't comment on anything earlier Ryan, as mine took 7 months. But when she did change it was literally two days and she was completely green...amazing to watch!


----------

